#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  英國《衛報》：狗在中國的貴與賤

## forget

更新時間 2012年12月9日, 格林尼治標準時間17:45

英國《衛報》周日刊登報導，講述中國人對狗的熱愛：貴則身價千萬，賤則淪為盤中菜。

報導說，2011年，一頭藏獒幼犬賣出了近100萬英鎊，成為有史以來最貴的寵物。

報導引述了一名養狗商人的話說，藏獒在中國賣高價的原因與其皮毛和聰明有關，但最重要的還是因為它的體格龐大，性格兇狠，這足以讓偷狗者害怕，不敢偷了藏獒去當狗肉賣。

報導說，中國對狗類來說可算是個冷酷無情的國度：過去十年來，由於日趨富裕和接觸到外國思想，人們對寵物的態度已經有了很大改變，但是很多城市還是禁止養體格很大的狗，寵物市場缺乏監管，很多幼犬被買主帶回家後不久就死了。

另外中國的某些地方，狗肉是一道秋冬時令菜，寵物狗經常被偷走後賣給餐館。

報導引述英國皇家防止虐待動物協會的中國問題專家保羅·利特菲爾德華說，中國的動物保護存在很多灰色地帶，政府不公開態度，讓動物保護問題有很多值得討論的空間，卻沒有具體的劃線。中國大規模城市化，以及嚴格的計劃生育政策改變了社會模式，越來越多的中國人獨居，很多人養狗為伴。

報導提到中國在2008年北京奧運會期間禁止在北京四環內飼養身高超過35厘米的狗。白天，很多退休老人領著他們的哈巴狗等在住宅區內溜達散步。而只有到了夜間，警察管的不那麼嚴格時，大體型的狗才敢被帶出家門。報道採訪了在北京經營非牟利的流浪動物救助中心的張呂萍。她說，北京的寵物狗經常被小偷下手，你可以隨便在什麼地方帶走一條狗，殺了它吃了它。這方面沒有任何法律。政府也不會管。

報導還提及狗在中國被虐待問題，有的被擠在狹窄的籠子裏運輸，結果死在途中。有的幼犬在出售前被打針，讓買主以為狗很健康，可回家後不久就死了。

張呂萍提到在中國開辦流浪動物救助中心的艱難。「政府不會反對你，但也不會支持你。那些決策者不關心這一類的事情。」



中文版聯結：http://www.bbc.co.uk/zhongwen/trad/p...ina_dogs.shtml

英文版聯結：http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2012...pets-sold-meat

----------


## wingwolf

> 報導引述了一名養狗商人的話說，*藏獒在中國賣高價的原因與其皮毛和聰明有關*


等等藏獒的智力相當一般般才對吧（望）
而且還屢有只認一個主人不認其他家人甚至攻擊的案例（繼續望）
藏獒其實只是被“物以稀為貴”的天則炒出來吧~~~~~


目前中國的寵物保護立法確實一片空白
說起來就算是有立法的野生動物保護方面一樣監管力道不足（前段時間的強力整頓就一口氣抄出來相當多的違法現象）
總之，動物保護，依然任重而道遠（遠目）

----------


## 狼王白牙

在中國大陸，找了個半天就是沒有動物保護法，
其實中國台灣地區也是距今1年半前才修正實施的。

最近看了一些期刊，上 Google 搜尋 *魚翅戰爭
*也才知道官方並非很重視這些問題，中國人的食補裡頭就有不少普通動物或是珍稀動物，
除了要加緊保護文化遺產外，也要加緊教育這些觀念才行。

在大陸有許多西方國家的留學生，相信他們會把一些觀念帶回中國去。

----------

